# Multi zone questions



## 171farm (Sep 11, 2010)

Im looking for some direction to a receiver for a multi zone setup I am trying to complete at work. 

What I am trying to do is turn the dinning room (which is large and loud) into 3 zones. 2 of the zones will be smaller with 3-4 speakers and the main zone is larger and will require 6-8 speakers. What I need the receiver to do is have at least 3 inputs and 3 zones. Each zone needs to run different outputs but also be able to run any given output on all 3 zones at once (this sounds dumb since Im looking for multi zone but I saw a system that only allows input 1 to run on all 3 zones). The system also needs to support 70v speaker setup since the speakers will be running a long distance from the receiver and I would like to run the speakers in parallel

Thank you for any help in advance


----------



## 171farm (Sep 11, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about Speco Technoligies? I never heard of the brand but its one of few units that I have been able to find with zones and 70v

I cant post links but P120FACD or the P240FACD


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I think a good place for you to look into would be at Parts Express in the commercial section of there catalog they have a ton of commercial 70volt gear and multizone stuff that i think may help with your project.:T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, sounds like a matrix switcher coupled with individual amps for each speaker set would be a good bet. Do you need surround sound processing, or are you looking for simple stereo/mono?


----------



## 171farm (Sep 11, 2010)

Thing is I was something that is super simple and easy to use. If there are lots of buttons and hard to use there will be many many issues.


----------

